# Going to get into some sous vide - need some help with equipment



## sandyut (Nov 23, 2019)

Pretty sure I am going with this Inkbird cooker.   I am trying to find a good 12 quart container with lid and rack (with a hole for the cooker).  anyone use the inkbird and have one of these containers?  I mostly shop Amazon if that helps.


----------



## Slow42 (Nov 23, 2019)

Sandyut there are many types of tops you can purchase for a Sous vide cooker. There are also some vary reasonable self contained units that could serve several other functions. Just curious why you chose the inkbird, was it just based on price alone?


----------



## sandyut (Nov 23, 2019)

mostly price, reviews, and size.  I dont have room for counter top appliances.  so a container and stick type seems to fit the bill.


----------



## Slow42 (Nov 23, 2019)

I have no opinion about this device or others I have researched yet. The price is good at least the price they offered you on this one, but apparently you must have a smart device for it to function. That alone presents problems. I would get one that has onboard functions and remote if you feel you need that. This one is not as small as many others.  As far a reviews go Inkbird offers free devices to members here and else where. You have to buy it through Amazon so you can leave a review as a certified purchaser. Inkbird then refunds the purchase price to the buyer. Ethical ? I’m sure other manufacturers do the same. Your probably better off getting reviews from people on sites such as these. Just watch out for cut and past reviews.

I haven’t decided on one yet and will wait for the holiday sales before buying one.  Lots of deals then.


----------



## dr k (Nov 23, 2019)

The Inkbird SV is plug it in, set time on the SV unit display. I press the back arrow set to 99hrs the max and set temp and press start. It'll  beep when temp is reached and the count down starts. Put in the bagged food and done.  No device needed or wifi.  I set my phone timer to the SV timer once meat is  in so if they match over a 30  hr SV then the electricity didn't  go out. With Wifi  it will give you a disconnect alert.  I'd buy this again.  It's 304 stainless steel. I put 50/50 vinegar and water in a heavy 32 oz glass mug and clip it on and run at 140 for 15 minutes to clean. No pre heat just 15 mins when it starts. Tooth paste for stubborn calcified areas but no need for that yet.


----------



## S-met (Nov 23, 2019)

I have the inkbird (wifi) and an anova (bluetooth) SV. Both work without smart devices, but convenience with the apps are nice.


----------

